# Bishop won't stop!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

So now Bishop and his anti nature, anti wildlife, anti just about anything earth related except drill-baby-drill buddies are now going after the Endangered Species Act. To show you the depth of his lack of understanding of anything nature, I present this quote:

"It has never been used for the rehabilitation of species," House Natural Resources Committee Chairman Rob Bishop, R-Utah, said, according to an Associated Press report. "It's been used to control the land. We've missed the entire purpose of the Endangered Species Act. It has been hijacked."

I can only say OMG Bishop, are you so stupid? Yes, habitat management(you call it land control if you want) has been the single most important aspect of saving and restoring wild species. Etc, etc.

You know, having Bishop as the chairman of the House Natural Resources Committee is like having a pedophile as the principal of a daycare center.

Of course he's not alone, the anti-nature evil is currently running rampant throughout the Republican Party. Hopefully Republicans, especially Utah Republicans can somehow recapture their party from this bunch of short sighted anti's that are now in charge.

Here is the link to the story:

http://www.sltrib.com/home/4947732-155/analysis-utahs-bishop-wants-endangered-species


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Enough with your political crap


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> So now Bishop and his anti nature, anti wildlife, anti just about anything earth related except drill-baby-drill buddies are now going after the Endangered Species Act. To show you the depth of his lack of understanding of anything nature, I present this quote:
> 
> "It has never been used for the rehabilitation of species," House Natural Resources Committee Chairman Rob Bishop, R-Utah, said, according to an Associated Press report. "It's been used to control the land. We've missed the entire purpose of the Endangered Species Act. It has been hijacked."
> 
> ...


Follow the money. They represent their donors, not their constituents. Utah Republicans will not "recapture" the party. This is the party, at the local, state and national level.

But hey, who needs the bald eagle, or the condor, or the alligator? They're just in the way of "job creation".

This "political crap" as it's sometimes called, bears directly on our "Great Outdoors". We're not talking about the ACA, immigration, abortion, etc, but only those issues that directly impact our passions; hunting, fishing, wildlife, conservation, public land access, stream access, etc. Do you regard that as crap? I think it makes life that much more worth living.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Anti nature = Anti hunting.

Side track on the subject of Bishop. Speaking with some outdoor industry folks(Republicans) that moved their business to Ogden several years ago(for the business climate, hunting, fishing, skiing, incentives $$, etc). They feel the same way about Bishop, and are currently ready to pull stakes again and leave the state. It sucks when localities bring in business, and do everything in their power to make business and community better on a local level, only to have some DC fat cat stand in the way of getting anything productive done. Did I mention the OR show was another key reason why they moved to Utah?

It is really simple with Bishop, since he started getting his funding from oil and gas, he has turned his back on Hill AFB, veterans, and the vast majority of his other constituents.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Enough with your political crap


LL, ever consider maybe you're the snowflake? You got a crush on Bishop or something? Bishops a shrill and a threat to my way of life and the things I hold dear. The ESA needs reform it doesn't need to be done away with.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

paddler said:


> Follow the money. They represent their donors, not their constituents. Utah Republicans will not "recapture" the party. This is the party, at the local, state and national level.
> 
> But hey, who needs the bald eagle, or the condor, or the alligator? They're just in the way of "job creation".
> 
> This "political crap" as it's sometimes called, bears directly on our "Great Outdoors". We're not talking about the ACA, immigration, abortion, etc, but only those issues that directly impact our passions; hunting, fishing, wildlife, conservation, public land access, stream access, etc. Do you regard that as crap? I think it makes life that much more worth living.


Wow......I agree with paddler?? :O--O:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Unfortunately the "political crap" is directly responsible for our ability to enjoy the out of doors. If we don't stand up to guys like Rob Bishop my future grandkids won't even have the opportunity hunt, fish or camp on public land. If you don't believe that, you see something completely opposite of what I see.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The political crap is getting out of hand here. It is making this forum a miserable place to visit. I've noticed participation on the forum has dropped off significantly because of it. Please take it elsewhere. I really don't care where.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Loke said:


> The political crap is getting out of hand here. It is making this forum a miserable place to visit. I've noticed participation on the forum has dropped off significantly because of it. Please take it elsewhere. I really don't care where.


.......maybe make a "Political Crap" subforum so it stays all in one place? Then give each forum member an option to ignore "Political Crap" if (s)he chooses?

It seems like there ought to be somewhere to discuss it... but it's a fine line to walk for sure. I'm tired of it constantly getting in the way of all the other good stuff on here. Not surprising at all that participation has suffered.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, it's a bit of a leap to assume that any drop in participation here is due to a few threads on public land policy. It would require a rigorous scientific poll to show that. That has not been done, and won't be done. To have a moderator state this assumption as fact seems silly. 

Maybe there should be a politics page here, as I think sportsmen need a place to discuss these vitally important issues. If we had such a venue, all the guys who wish to keep their heads buried in the sand could simply not visit that forum. But, ignoring a significant problem doesn't make it go away.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I can bump your hits real fast if that is what you are looking for?? I can get back to posting pictures of deer nuts shortly. But currently there are some other issues facing hunting, and fishing. Is some of it getting "political", yeah, but I would have to say most people ARE keeping it on the subject matter, which has been public lands, and how that affects hunting and fishing. 

Threads with thousands of hits are NOT an indication of low participation, it is evidence of a large audience. Important subject matter drives audiences, and this sites Google rankings.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I sincerely hope the ESA is repealed. Bishop is spot on. This is not about party politics, but rather fixing the abuse of the ESA that has been so rampant. The ESA is not used to save endangered species, but rather as a tool to promote an anti hunting agenda. Take both wolves and grizzly bears for example. Neither has EVER been endangered. Yet they have both been listed and remain on the list despite their recoveries. The grizzly bear met its "recovery" objective in the early eighties. Yet, it is still on the list. If the ESA was truly used to protect a truly endangered species, then neither wolves or grizzly bears would have been removed years ago, or rather never even been listed! 

Repeal it and good riddance!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And rather than intelligently discuss a legitimate issue, we start a thread with insults and name calling. And personally attack forum members whose views differ. 
Time to shut it down.
Again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

paddler said:


> Well, it's a bit of a leap to assume that any drop in participation here is due to a few threads on public land policy. It would require a rigorous scientific poll to show that. That has not been done, and won't be done. To have a moderator state this assumption as fact seems silly.


Budget is a little too tight, but the feedback from several active posters seems to note that. Regardless, comments like oneye's just earned him a little time out. It is clearly a subject that walks the line, we all understand that. I think the issue is more that the same fellar just makes a new post pretty much every single day on the exact same topic to just keep beating a dead horse under the guise of a new topic, which it is not. So, this is a violation of the duplicate posts rule. Normally, it would just be a warning, but he is not a first time violator of rules.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, does anybody know the difference between a snowflake and a cupcake?

I've been doin' a little Facebook and it's kinda confusing.

.


----------

